# I must have a mini shepherd



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

We just took our Female Bella in for her yearly boosters and was shocked to find out she is only 58 lbs, she looks perportioned right but isnt that really small for 1.5 yr old or do they keep growing still at this age my 5mo old male is the same weight as her and hes not chunky.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo is a year and a half old and she's 58-1/2 pounds, almost exactly at the midpoint of the standard, which goes from approximately 48-1/2 to 70-1/2 pounds (converted from kgs). She looks small to us because we've always had females at the top end or even a few pounds over, but she's actually perfect, and I really like her smaller size.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

My Ellie just turned a year old and only weighs 57lbs. She is a little thin but the vet said not to worry she'll start to fill out later.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

My Willow just turned 9 months old and she just tipped the 50 lb mark. There is also a female GS in one of our classes that is a little over a year and she is 59 lbs.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

well thats good to know thank you all I thought she was tiny cause my nieghbor has a female who is 70lbs and hes always saying she is on the small side at 70lbs so I thought Bella must just be tiny expecally since legend is the same weight or more at 5 months but just looking at his bone structure in comparison to hers you can tell hes gonna be a tank when hes full grown. lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Your neighbor is wrong! Her "small" dog is actually at the top end of the standard. BTW, the standard for a male is approx. 66-88 pounds. People always think Keefer weighs more than he does because he's a big boned guy with a huge head, but he's actually 79/80 pounds.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Our 2.5yr old girl runs between 60-65lbs. And she's fairly tall for a female. I saw a beautiful Falk von den Wolfen daughter that was barely 50lbs...

People are used to seeing big dogs that are overstandard.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

My male is 68 pounds. People always question his "purebred-ness" because he's smaller than the shepherds most people are used to seeing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Your neighbor is wrong! Her "small" dog is actually at the top end of the standard. BTW, the standard for a male is approx. 66-88 pounds. People always think Keefer weighs more than he does because he's a big boned guy with a huge head, but he's actually 79/80 pounds.


 
At the Vet clinic yesterday they had a weight chart for german shepherds and it said 70-95 pounds for males/females. I was telling my friend that that was wrong and the gentleman next to me told me I was wrong and that I dont know the standard for GSD's because I had a Belgian Shepherd , hahaha


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton, almost 2.5 yo is 72lb. You know what, nobody ever called him small or tiny, the only comment he gets is 'what a big dog!" LOL Like Lies mentioned in one of the threads, some dogs have a presence regardless of their size. Mention this to your neighbor next time you hear his 'on a smaller size' remark. 

Your girl is a perfect size, if she's healthy then enjoy her. Less weight is easier on their hips especially if a dog is agile and loves lots of exercise.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

my heidi will be 4 years this august, shes 60lbs and all muscle, and ears


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My 6.5 month old girl is 50 pounds now. I expect her to top out in the uper 70s to mid 80s.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Leyna, who is 5, weighed approx 62 a month or so ago, I believe. Levi (also 5) is 80ish (I forget what his exact weight was).


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo is only 50 too she is a small girl


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

50lbs for a girl GSD is PERFECT!! Isa is around 70lbs and is not as fast as some of the "smaller" female shepherds I meet. I kind of wished Isa was smaller then she is.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Mya stayed between 62-64 her entire life.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've only had four GSD bitches, Too & Honey were both around 62-65 lbs, Faith has a hard time keeping her weight up at 60 lbs, and Tasha tipped the scale at around 75 lbs.


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

Our Madison is about 55-60 lbs and seems a bit small to us. But that is because our Chewey was 91 lbs.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Iska is 58 lbs. I had a male shepherd who weighed twice that. Both purebred and healthy. I much prefer the smaller dog. Much more portable. Not so crowded in the truck or the kayak.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DonP said:


> Iska is 58 lbs.


She's the same size as Halo too! I agree on the size, Halo is very fast athletic and agile, and her smaller size is ideal for sports like agility. :thumbup:


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

same here, Heidi runs circles around the other 2, jumps over them, runs under Max, she leaps and bounds like a deer,


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

*haha*



mjbgsd said:


> 50lbs for a girl GSD is PERFECT!! Isa is around 70lbs and is not as fast as some of the "smaller" female shepherds I meet. I kind of wished Isa was smaller then she is.


 
we love shilos size, its perfect, :wub:we can control her easily and i can still carry her!  and she doesnt take up the whole bed  just two thirds :blush:


----------

